# Transfer Switch Question Balancing "Legs" ??



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone... 

Quick question... I keep reading that you need to keeps the legs balanced. 
Im a little fuzzy on this.

Here is my interpretation... on a 240v/120v generator with 4 conductors on the plug, you would want to keep the load on the black and red hot wires somewhat equal ?

Now.. my question... I have a 120v only generator with a 3 conductor plug (only one hot wire), and a GenTran transfer switch 300600. Since my generator is only 120v, there is only one leg? Thus would not need to worry about keeping the A & B power meters on the transfer switch balanced?

Please correct me if im wrong.

Thanks !


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

If its just 120v you don't have to worry. 240v you want to keep it as balanced as possible so it draws equal on both hot legs.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

you can only use one leg of a 220 system with a 120 genny, so the second leg is irrelevant


----------

